# Just Joined



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, I just joined. My name is Connie. I have one horse a brown tobiano paint mare, Christy. She is 5. I have trained her myself... We are currently working on barn sour issues :? Crazy girl!

I live in So. Cal. in the High Desert just above Cajon Pass off the I-15. Have 2.5 acres of very dry sand/dirt mix. I ride western, trail only. Right now, that consists of dirt roads, and an occasional ride in the wash. 

I am 51 and female. Although I'm only 51 on the outside. On the inside I'm about 25  . I have 2 cats, 3 dogs, and the 1 horse.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Connie


----------



## mnhorsegal (Apr 28, 2007)

hey connie!?! i recognize cristy! you are from forum.horse.com right?


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, I'm over there too. And a couple of other places too. I'm becomming a bit of a forum junkie! LOL! 

Some days I have a LOT of free time. Other's not so much... I like horse forums, I learn so much. And I enjoy passing along what I have learned.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

<---------Not your horse. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Re Kristy, "<---------Not your horse. "

LOL! :lol: 

Well..... I spell my girls name Christy.  Your safe! Hehe!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Connie.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Connie!


----------

